# *KNEESWORTH MEET *TONIGHT* (Cambs/Herts/Beds/EA, etc)*



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

*Time for another "Kneesworth" meet on the A10* 

Usual apologies for not getting one organised sooner - it's been a very busy few months for me!

For those who haven't been before, a bit of history - Kneesworth *was* the longest running regular meet in TT land (probably still is). It got so big it had to move from the original pub in Kneesworth to The Cambridge Motel near Shepreth on the A10 but retains the name for posterity! You'll meet a great bunch of people - not necessarily in TTs now as some have moved on to other machinery. Always good company and a great host...oh, and the food's not bad either! 

Date: Wednesday 15th May
Time - from around 7 - 7:30 start but no pressure to be there early 

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel: 01763 260414

NOTE: Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge - If you use the postcode on your satnav or look at the map it may take down a little side road to the east of the A10, but the Motel is actually on the side of the A10 itself - about half way between Royston and Cambridge.

Also - if anyone fancies a cruise on the way to the pub, I'll be at Graveley nr Stevenage around 7pm

Hands up who's coming.....

NaughTTy
phodge & Mr phodge
spilmah
slineTT & D6TTR
Patrizio72 (fingers crossed!)
Super Josh
Love_iTT ( [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] )
Jamman - it will happen this time!!
Lamps
westfield2
scoTTy
TTShop Dave
Bartsimpsonhead
kiddy31
NormStrm (maybe)
Gareth50 (if he's in the UK)
jedflorex
Jarndyce (work permitting)
anbrian (weather permitting)
andyleem (hopefully)


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll be working till 8 so I can't make it


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Booooo! You're welcome to come late if you like - we'll keep your food warm for you!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

NaughTTy said:


> Booooo! You're welcome to come late if you like - we'll keep your food warm for you!


Yeah in your stomachs lol :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am going to try my hardest this time to come along!


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

I can't make this one either as I finish late


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Patrick - I'm keeping everything crossed that this is the one!! 

Sorry you can't make it Susi


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Yes please Paul, about time I turned to one of these


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Super Josh said:


> Yes please Paul, about time I turned to one of these


Fantastic - will be great to see you again Josh!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

what's on the menu? always got food on my mind...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Patrizio72 said:


> what's on the menu? always got food on my mind...


Good old no-frills, pub cooking! Have a look at the menu below Classic Favourites - it's the lunch menu but they usually have a good selection of the main cooked meals in the evenings.

Here's their website: http://www.thecambridgemotel.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Cheers, yeah good classic pub selection there


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I will definitely try to make it Paul, I've put it in the home calendar, put it in my iPhone and also in my Outlook at work so it's looking good so far - nothing clashing!! If I don't get to this one then I may as well give up!! I'll decide on food when I get there if that's OK.

What's that saying? Be there or be square? Yep, that'll do. 

Graham


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Love_iTT said:


> I will definitely try to make it Paul, I've put it in the home calendar, put it in my iPhone and also in my Outlook at work so it's looking good so far - nothing clashing!! If I don't get to this one then I may as well give up!! I'll decide on food when I get there if that's OK.
> 
> What's that saying? Be there or be square? Yep, that'll do.
> 
> Graham


Nice one Graham 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Super Josh said:


> Nice one Graham
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Cheers Josh, maybe we can bag a shared meal for a tenner like we did over at Milton Keynes a couple of years back - remember that? :lol:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Fantastic Graham!!

Definitely no need to sort food up front - just showing the menu to our new chap 

Looking forward to seeing you again mate, whatever you're driving


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

That's really kind of you to say that Paul, thank you. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Love_iTT said:


> Super Josh said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Graham
> ...


Crikey Graham that's a blast from the past  Will be good to catch up 

Josh


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> I will definitely try to make it Paul, I've put it in the home calendar, put it in my iPhone and also in my Outlook at work so it's looking good so far - nothing clashing!! If I don't get to this one then I may as well give up!! I'll decide on food when I get there if that's OK.
> 
> What's that saying? Be there or be square? Yep, that'll do.
> 
> Graham


As my favourite original mod Graham is coming I will try my hardest (always work allowing)

Just for you Graham the second best band in the world after The Jam :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Arh!! Memories. My Parka, Brighton Beach, Stay-press trousers, a Vespa GS180 and The Small Faces - what more could I have wanted? A sense of style wouldn't have gone a miss I suppose. :lol: :lol:

Graham

Edited: I forgot the question mark after the word "wanted".


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

I will be there Paul,missed a couple so it will be nice to catch up 

Lamps


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

lamps said:


> I will be there Paul,missed a couple so it will be nice to catch up
> 
> Lamps


Excellent News Mr Lamps - be good to see you again. Hope all's well mate


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

So who would be the newbies going apart from myself if I can make it?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Patrizio72 said:


> So who would be the newbies going apart from myself if I can make it?


At the moment it's you and andyleem if he comes, but I've got a quite a few more people to pm yet so that may well change in the next 2 weeks


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Add me to the list Naughtty


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Smashing


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Numbers building nicely for this  Just heard that TTS Roadsport's Dave is joining us - yet to find out what he's bringing with him... watch this space 

Anyone else fancy coming along?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll try to get along to this - been meaning to get to a Herts/Essex meet in the past (without success), but might make this if work goes smoothly...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I'll try to get along to this - been meaning to get to a Herts/Essex meet in the past (without success), but might make this if work goes smoothly...


Nice one - look forward to meeting you


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Would be great to see Dave there, hope I can still make it


----------



## kiddy31 (May 12, 2012)

Hi Paul, hope to make it.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

kiddy31 said:


> Hi Paul, hope to make it.


Hi John - will be good to see you again


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

For those that haven't read my post on the TT Mk1 forum then you will be pleased (well I am!) to know that my TT is now insured, MoT'd and taxed so hopefully the Purple Peril will now be gracing the car park on the 15th. See ya there. :wink:

Thanks for the kind offer of a lift James but I will now be able to make it in my TT which hasn't happened in a long time. I'll bring you a picture of my fish though. :wink:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Fantastic news!!!!!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Can you bring the fish too in a bowl?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Patrizio72 said:


> Can you bring the fish too in a bowl?


The TTR might get a bit wet!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> For those that haven't read my post on the TT Mk1 forum then you will be pleased (well I am!) to know that my TT is now insured, MoT'd and taxed so hopefully the Purple Peril will now be gracing the car park on the 15th. See ya there. :wink:
> 
> Thanks for the kind offer of a lift James but I will now be able to make it in my TT which hasn't happened in a long time. I'll bring you a picture of my fish though. :wink:
> 
> Graham


Nah bring your lovely lady instead, see you soon mate


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just over a week to go and it looks like it's going to be a nice big meet . Anyone else want to join us?


----------



## anbrian (Jun 14, 2009)

I will try amd make it - If it is fine weather [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

anbrian said:


> I will try amd make it - If it is fine weather [smiley=drummer.gif]


I've booked sunshine so I hope it arrives for us :wink:

Will be good to meet you if it does


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> So who would be the newbies going apart from myself if I can make it?


I'm hoping to get along. Have a presentation to give around 6:30pm, but hope to wrap it up promptly and get along to the meet.


----------



## jedflorex (Oct 24, 2012)

If the sun shines that day, I will *definitely* be there! If it doesn't, there's still a 95% chance that I will make it... 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jedflorex said:


> If the sun shines that day, I will *definitely* be there! If it doesn't, there's still a 95% chance that I will make it... 8)


Excellent commitment! Hopefully see you there


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Where abouts in Graveley will you be meeting for the drive up?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Patrizio72 said:


> Where abouts in Graveley will you be meeting for the drive up?


I usually just pull up in one of the spaces outside the first few houses on the left before the George & Dragon (coming in from the A1M Jct 8 ). I should be there by about 6:55 hopefully 

I'll pm my mobile number if you need to get hold of me.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Paul, will try and get to Graveley if not I should hopefully see you at the Cambridge motel


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Tomorrow night folks - hope you can all still make it


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

should be there ....hopefully it will P down and i wont feel guilty missing my tennis lessons....


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Tomorrow night folks - hope you can all still make it


Can't wait Paul, I should be there about 7.15 - 7.30 depending on work but should be no later. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

westfield2 said:


> should be there ....hopefully it will P down and i wont feel guilty missing my tennis lessons....


Noooooooooooo! My baby is all nice and clean!! 

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

westfield2 said:


> should be there ....hopefully it will P down and i wont feel guilty missing my tennis lessons....


Fingers crossed (I think)!!



Love_iTT said:


> westfield2 said:
> 
> 
> > should be there ....hopefully it will P down and i wont feel guilty missing my tennis lessons....
> ...


Mine was until today  I was hoping to leave it in the garage all day but ended up having to leave it in the station car park in the pouring rain all day :x


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

NaughTTy said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Where abouts in Graveley will you be meeting for the drive up?
> ...


I'm going to try and get to Graveley for then, Paul.

Richard


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Jarndyce said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


Cool - I'll send my mobile to you as well


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just spoken to Dimos and he's said he'll sort out separate parking area round the back for us tonight as the car park's going to be busy with the dance type people for the hall. He said he'll put a sign up or mention it to the first person that turns up so it shouldn't be too difficult to find


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Have a great time everyone


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTchan said:


> Have a great time everyone


Sure we will Chantelle! Shame you can't make it. Is it worth you coming along a bit later (for the chocolate dessert!!  )?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

nothing new here still working on a callout in Eastwood Notts.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nooooo!! Tell them you have somewhere important to be!


----------



## jedflorex (Oct 24, 2012)

I hoped for a warmish sunny evening and standing around looking at people's TT's and chatting for a few pleasant hours after an enjoyable 60 minute drive with the music on and the roof down. Instead, the car is filthy, it's freezing cold outside and it's raining. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Guess I'll just be sitting at home and watching Chelski tonight then. 

Maybe next time....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jedflorex said:


> I hoped for a warmish sunny evening and standing around looking at people's TT's and chatting for a few pleasant hours after an enjoyable 60 minute drive with the music on and the roof down. Instead, the car is filthy, it's freezing cold outside and it's raining. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Guess I'll just be sitting at home and watching Chelski tonight then.
> 
> Maybe next time....


Sun's shining here! But I'm 65 miles away!! If it helps, Chelski will be on the box in the bar


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just leaving now - see you all soon (well most of you anyway!)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

NaughTTy said:


> jedflorex said:
> 
> 
> > I hoped for a warmish sunny evening and standing around looking at people's TT's and chatting for a few pleasant hours after an enjoyable 60 minute drive with the music on and the roof down. Instead, the car is filthy, it's freezing cold outside and it's raining. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Well said! will be an interesting match


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry guys 'n' gals, I'm gonna have to bail 

Got home from work ready to fit the undertray and wheels to my car, drop it off its stands and drive up later only to find my brother'd come round and borrowed my jack! Talk about bad timing... Still, happy my FMIC is on now.

See you at the next one (hopefully on all four wheels...)


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I'm still stuck at work  Had a call from a colleague out on site so need to sort that out before I can leave

Josh


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thoroughly enjoyed the meet and the food was great, was nice to see you guys! Thanks for organising Paul


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Brilliant night and great to catch with old friends - well not old but you know what I mean! :wink:

There were some class looking TT's there tonight and I was just pleased that both me and the Purple Peril managed to make it, thanks for organising this meet Paul, much appreciated.

A few photos of the 'Car Park' 
































































Fantastic and great to be back. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Was a bit of an odd parking arrangement, shame we couldn't have all been lined up in one long row, maybe a non dance hall / swingers night next time will give us more space in the car park


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I really enjoyed tonight.  Thanks all & to Paul for organising.

I did park my bike outta the way but I was told to move it to where I left it. Sorry if it spoilt any pics.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

That's fine it was a perfectly nice bike


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

Great to meet you all. Apologies, as I had to leave early.

Richard


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks everyone for coming last night. Great to see several new faces and really good to see everyone else too (notice the avoidance if the word "old"  ) 

Great pics Graham and Richard - thanks for sharing 

I think we'll go back to parking in the main car park again next time - I'm sure there would have been plenty of space (as there has been before on Wednesday evenings. I wasn't overly pleased about parking where I did in he end with people brushing past the car all evening :? I had a chat with Dimos about it last night so he knows it wasn't a favoured arrangement.

Thanks all again and thanks to Richard for the company on the drive up and to Penny & Dave for the drive home. U had some fun as they shut the A41 for resurfacing so had to take a tour through Berkhamsted high street, aka Speed bump Central. Added an extra 15 minutes to my journey home :roll:

See you all at the next one (and those who couldn't make it!)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

If its sunny and warm on the next one a barbecue on that patch of grass at the back would be great!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

So jealous [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you once again Paul for organising what was a fun meet and not in a dark car park this time.....


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Good to meet everyone last night thanks for organising a good meet Paul, hopefully I`ll be in the UK for the next one lol

Gareth


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Who was in the red MK1 in front of me on the way home? very nice colour  I was curious what the digital screen was in top right of your windscreen, surely not satnav?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

That would have been Elias & Donna (slineTT) but his is a leftie like mine so not sure why there would be anything in the top right of the screen.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Weird! I could have sworn there was something there lit up, almost looked like a line graph performance chart


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe I was seeing things lol


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll ask him to look in on here and see if he can answer


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Lol, it was me, Red Mk1 LHD, it's only me........... It was a sat nav after all, i put it up there so that Donna can play WRC co-driver duties. Hard left, 5, over crest and so on....... :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Haha nice one


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Lol, it was me, Red Mk1 LHD, it's only me........... It was a sat nav after all, i put it up there so that Donna can play WRC co-driver duties. Hard left, 5, over crest and so on....... :lol:


 :lol:


----------

